# What human treats can you feed a dog?



## Mr Kipling (Feb 15, 2010)

I currently only treat my dog with doggie treats and cocktail sausages, what can they eat that we eat. I'd love to give her the occasional biscuit or bite of ice cream but dare not for fear of poisoning her. What do you guys give your dogs and what should I definitely not give her ( I know about chocolate )


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

most will come along with all great recipes,
but i would like to mention that my big mama finds great pleasure in opening up and eat the kernel of pistachio nuts...

i did not see them in any list of poisonous things...so i guess they are all right!


best
D


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

you can feed ham, chicken, beef, pork, I tend to feed treats that are meat.

Def avoid rasins, grapes.

I think there is a list of things to avoid in the health section ill see if I can find it 

I cant find it 
Can anyone elae help?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine get raw meat so guess that's a human treat? They also have pasta, rice and potato's. For treats they do get cheese for training, and hot dog sausages. I do make them homemade treats, garlic and cheese are a favourite and my OH say's they are rather nice with a dip!!:lol:


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

JSR said:


> .I do make them homemade treats, garlic and cheese are a favourite and my OH say's they are rather nice with a dip!!:lol:


:lol::lol::lol: that made me chuckle


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Junk food is bad for them, like with people!! So only feed stuff like ice cream if like me yesterday you accidently drop a scoop on the floor. (I was in hysterics watching Heidi attempt to keep this huge chunk of freezing ice cream away from the other dogs and not get a frostbitten tongue!!LOL).


----------



## Mr Kipling (Feb 15, 2010)

JSR said:


> Mine get raw meat so guess that's a human treat? They also have pasta, rice and potato's. For treats they do get cheese for training, and hot dog sausages. I do make them homemade treats, garlic and cheese are a favourite and my OH say's they are rather nice with a dip!!:lol:


Raw meat a human treat? are you a Werewolf? 

I did have a list of foods I'll copy below, garlic was on it so not sure about garlic & cheese.

Chocolate 
Onions 
Garlic 
Grapes 
Raisins 
Alcohol 
Corn on the Cob 
Cat Food 
Dough 
Macadamia nuts 
Avocado 
Ruubarb leaves 
Mouldy and spoiled foods 
Mushrooms 
Tomato leaves and stems 
Potato peelings

The reason I asked is because I feel guilty when eating an ice cream or biscuit and would love to give her some. I did a quick search and it was a minefield as apparently some lo cal foods are bad for dogs, the artificial sweeteners apparently. That's why I though best to ask what you guys are feeding.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I think I may make some treats for the boys tomorrow.

Any idea on what ingredients I'll need?

Thinking of making a biscuit type treat.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Anything in moderation, my dogs get garlic everyday to help with ticks and wormings. 

This is the reciepe I use for the treats, they are SO easy (must be cos honestly I don't do cooking!!) and they absolutely love them!!

Edited to add, I subsitute the butter for olive oil...think it's better for them and great for their coats...oops and I don't use milk, I don't like my dogs to have too much dairy products so I just use water cos I think the cheese is enough.

_Cheese and Garlic Bites
1 cup wheat flour 
1 cup grated cheddar cheese 
1 tablespoon garlic powder (not garlic salt!) 
1 tablespoon soft butter or margarine 
1/2 cup milk 
Mix flour and cheese together.

Add garlic powder and softened butter.

Slowly add milk till you form a stiff dough. (You may not need all of the milk).

Knead on floured board for a few minutes.

Roll out to 1/4 inch thickness.

Cut into shapes and place on ungreased cookie sheet.

Bake at 180° degrees oven for 15 minutes.

Let cool in oven with the door slightly open till cold and firm.

Refrigerate to keep fresh. _


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My dogs are never given treats but they do get any leftovers of anything at all put in their bowls and mixed with their meals. They dont like onions or leeks but seem to eat everything else.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Apple cider vinegar -- add that to your dogs water daily. Trust me, it's great.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

JSR said:


> Anything in moderation, my dogs get garlic everyday to help with ticks and wormings.
> 
> This is the reciepe I use for the treats, they are SO easy (must be cos honestly I don't do cooking!!) and they absolutely love them!!
> 
> ...


Hmm... you give your dog garlic? Onions are toxic for dogs and garlic is a member of the allium family and well.... garlic can't be good, either. Just my opinion. Maybe it's a case of moderation is key.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Garlic is good for dogs that have any illness and also I think it keeps fleas away?

Garlic can only be dangerous if given in vast amounts, i.e 50 cloves at once type of thing.

But if you don't trust garlic, you could always replace it with something like Parsley


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

cheese, ham, sausage, leftovers


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Quick Question.

What flour is suitable for dogs?

I'm not really a baking person, so I don't know if Wholemeal means Wheat Flour or not, but also is the Rye Flour good for dogs, white flour?

I will be going for Organic ingredients if I can.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I give mine chocolate as a treat and have never had a problem with it despite all the scare mongering that goes on... a dog needs to eat 10oz of chocolate before it harms them... lets face it, 10oz of chocolate would probably make most of us sick if eaten in one go too 

I found maltesers and choc buttons a great training treat.

I have no problem with giving a crisp if I'm eating some... depending on the flavour though and I tend to lick the saltiness off first 
When we're out walking along the beach in the summer, if we stop for an ice lolly then I have been known to buy a cornet to share between the dogs.

Sometimes, if they're really lucky, they may even get some left over lasagne


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I would be careful feeding your dog a bit of the food your eating as they can start to expect it whenever you or other people are eating, which isn't such a good habit.

I sometimes add fish/meat,veg, rice, pasta, eggs or mash to the dogs food if we have some leftovers. We have used cheese and hotdogs for training treats and they love toast crusts which is good as i don't. I do try not to give them much processed human food.



shazalhasa said:


> I give mine chocolate as a treat and have never had a problem with it despite all the scare mongering that goes on... a dog needs to eat 10oz of chocolate before it harms them... lets face it, 10oz of chocolate would probably make most of us sick if eaten in one go too


I think dark/plain chocolate with higher cocoa solids are more dangerous than milk type and toxicity levels probably depends on the dogs size. Personally i don't see the point of feeding something which is known to be bad for dogs when there are plenty of other tasty alternatives but each to their own, I'm sure my boys would much prefer stinky, dried fish skin over chocolate anyday.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> I give mine chocolate as a treat and have never had a problem with it despite all the scare mongering that goes on...
> 
> I found maltesers and choc buttons a great training treat.


Experience has taught me that most dogs are drawn to a little Milk Chocolate like a junkie to a needle! It can also prove to be your better ally when having to deal with an ill tempered or badly mannered dog.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

mine gets carrots,apples and table scraps in his bowl as additional meal now and again  he loves roasts,pasta and sauce,thai noodles,steamed veg and when we have a curry he loves popadoms 

The only thing he hasnt eaten so far is salad leaves...he chews it for a bit occasionly ...then leaves it all over the floor  ...i suppose hes worked out that the amount of chewing required and the nutrional benefit just aint worth it


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

My dogs never get any food that is ready made for humans.
They do get fruits, my Golden loves pineapple, the occasional grape, apple, pear...
Why would anyone give chocolate to a dog 
I know of people that buy their dogs their own ice creams too, or feed them chips...unbelievable!!
When I have an icecream (not very often) I give the last bit of the cone to Muffin, can't resist her eyes I'm afraid


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't even go there about Maltesers..... I was given a HUGE bag of them and had put them on the kitchen worktop to save for a Saturday night treat.........




They are no more....the only dog big enough to get up there would be Sidney..who I know doesn't eat chocolate so the bugger has gone and got them for the others!!!! They left one lonely chocolate...covered in spit so of course I couldn't even eat that one left over!!


Anyone want to buy 6 dogs??? Cheap ..buy 1 get 5 free????


----------



## Chocmonster (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been giving Milly a little of anything and everything since adopting her, thought it would be the best way to find out what she did and didn't like! 

She loved the crackling from the roast pork I did the other week (did it without salt) I figured it was the same as the dried treats you can get.

Although she has her own chocolate drops but that is just because I'm too mean to share my own choccie.


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

so is ice cream safe to give a dog then? other than its high sugar and fat content? i thought this was poisonous for them, for some reason :confused1:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

My mum gave our 3 boxers a vanilla ice cream cone on hot days. But not often, very rarely.

Any idea about the best flour to use, I'm not going to the shop to buy some ingredients.

Also should I use Olive Oil or try and get Cod Liver Oil? To use instead of butter.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

2Hounds said:


> I would be careful feeding your dog a bit of the food your eating as they can start to expect it whenever you or other people are eating, which isn't such a good habit.


I know what you're saying and agree to a degree... but... I never feed them from the table and only give them something I am eating if they do whatever is asked of them... lay down and wait usually and this is usually done in the kitchen where they are fed anyway. They have all been taught that begging is bad and will get them nothing but laying down and keeping still might get them a treat 

I will say however that when I'm cooking, they are usually all laying down near their food bowls... probably hoping for a little tit bit


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> I know what you're saying and agree to a degree... but... I never feed them from the table and only give them something I am eating if they do whatever is asked of them... lay down and wait usually and this is usually done in the kitchen where they are fed anyway. They have all been taught that begging is bad and will get them nothing but laying down and keeping still might get them a treat
> 
> I will say however that when I'm cooking, they are usually all laying down near their food bowls... probably hoping for a little tit bit


I also agree with what the OP said, when I went to india, my aunt has a huge labrador, and I was sitting on the sofa with a couple of biscuits on my plate - the next thing I know is he comes up to me and even though I am saying "NO" he takes all the biscuits off my plate, goes away then comes back and licks it clean!! And my aunt always feeds him scraps when everyone sits at the table during dinner time, obviously he has no idea that what he is doing is not good because she has been feeding all the time


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

shutterspeed said:


> My dogs never get any food that is ready made for humans.
> They do get fruits, my Golden loves pineapple, the occasional grape, apple, pear...
> Why would anyone give chocolate to a dog
> I know of people that buy their dogs their own ice creams too, or feed them chips...unbelievable!!
> When I have an icecream (not very often) I give the last bit of the cone to Muffin, can't resist her eyes I'm afraid


why dont you feed your dogs human food, why shouldnt dogs get chocolate! It is no more (or less) poisonous than grapes, which you do feed.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe I am the only old fogie on here but I can still very clearly remember how dogs were fed in the 70's and not just ours either. Back then there were loads of dogs allowed to roam the streets... much more than today... they would scavenge through bins and take whatever they could, they didn't care if was a mouldy sausage or prime beef... it all went down the same and didn't seem to have any bad effects on the dog.

Over the years we have all been scared into believing that only dog foods are good for the dog and that the higher price ones are the best ones 
Compared to days gone by dogs are getting sicker and dying younger and I doubt it's cos they happened to find a malteser on the floor or because they ate a bit of human food... it's more than likely down to all the chemicals that go into their kibble and all the jabs they are having year after year.

This is just my opinion and one I'm entitled to just as everyone else is entitled to theirs.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_Cheese and Garlic Bites
1 cup wheat flour 
1 cup grated cheddar cheese 
1 tablespoon garlic powder (not garlic salt!) 
1 tablespoon soft butter or margarine 
1/2 cup milk _

Thanks v much for the recipe. 
Made some of these this morning from what I had in the cupboard. SR Flour, fresh garlic, olive oil and soya milk. Heidi loves them even tho I only had mild cheddar they still taste cheesy.

Bought her some roast dinner cookies a while ago so may adapt this to include some different yummies at a fraction of the cost.

Thanks again.


----------

